

Why does the apple watch exist? Who knows - joering2
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/apple-watch-exist-dont-know/

======
27182818284
Of the people I know with Android watches, most like it for the ability to
prioritize notifications. Every single one has said that. They can see if they
need to answer some reminder, meeting, etc with a more gentle glance.

With that, I'm smart enough to remember that I "didn't need a smartphone" when
they first came out and resisted them before they eventually became part of my
daily life.

More to that point, I think it is pretty easy to imagine really neat things in
generations II and III. Say, when you can use your watch to pay with a
biometric confirmation that it gets from being on me. Or 2-factor auth the
same way, or fixing the bugs the article mentions when calculating the harder
health metrics like stress. Imagine the generation V that measures insulin and
logs it. Etc.

